
The 414s: 1980s Milwaukee Teenage Hackers - iheredia
https://www.shortoftheweek.com/2015/11/11/the-414s-the-original-teenage-hackers/
======
dennisnedry
This makes me a bit nostalgic for those days when "computers" was a brand new
world, instead of trying to figure out what the next "big thing" is going to
be. It makes me cringe when I see somebody grab their friend's phone and
"hack" their Facebook.

------
dfc
If you thought the video was horrible, you most likely viewed the video
without Ad0day Flash. With no flash plugin you get a sweet 400x224 video, its
reminiscent of realvideo from the 90s.

------
voltagex_
Video page: [http://edition.cnn.com/videos/tech/2015/03/10/digital-
shorts...](http://edition.cnn.com/videos/tech/2015/03/10/digital-shorts-
original-teenage-hackers-orig.cnn) \- falls back to a low quality MP4 if you
block Flash.

------
streetwiseherc
Saw this and heard a live panel at Midwest Gaming Classic last year. Enjoyed
it. #HackThePlanet

~~~
gozo
You're account seems to have been hellbanned[0] since your first comment two
and a half years years ago. I've vouched this comment and upvoted you. You
will want to check if your next comment in visible with "incognito mode" and
if it's not e-mail the moderators or create a new account.

[0] Meaning your comments are automatically, essentially, removed while they
look normal to only yourself. You can google the term for more info. I don't
agree with this practice.

